# My C&C Cage!!!



## Whiskerz (Jul 10, 2010)

My husband and I have been working on Alister's cage for a few weeks, which I have no clue HOW or WHY it took that long but, its finally done!!! well... The building it part. It has a wooden base with linoleum floor's 

I still have to fill it with TONS of toys, but I do have his litter box's, hay rack and food dish in there already. It will look so much better once I get all his toys and set them up in it! I cant wait!!! I should have it done by this weekend, toys and all!!!

Here are some pics I took today right after getting the second level built. The cage is 3 1/2 panels long by 1 1/2 panels wide. The floor is a total of 4ft long by 2ft wide and the second level is 1 panellong by 1 1/2 panels wide.

*excuse the mess in the background, I have the cage in the storage area right now and its a MESS!*



*Front. Door's open*







*Front. Door's closed*






*Left side*






Right side






Oh, and I am also making a name plack for the cage right now, Ill post pics of it when I am done!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2010)

definitely want pics when it is occupied


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is his name plack. I just finished it.
I hung it from the top panel up in the top left corner, ubove the ladder area.






It looks so cute in his cage!
but dont worry, there is NO way my bunny will be able to reach it to chew on or anything like that!


----------



## Defying Gravity Rabbits (Jul 11, 2010)

That looks Great! Especially love the name tag. Does it have a wooden base to the nametag? I have been wanting to do something like that for the rabbits in my rabbiry, but havent thought of what to make it out of. Cant wait to see pictures of Alister when hes home.


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 11, 2010)

*Defying Gravity Rabbits wrote: *


> That looks Great! Especially love the name tag. Does it have a wooden base to the nametag? I have been wanting to do something like that for the rabbits in my rabbiry, but havent thought of what to make it out of. Cant wait to see pictures of Alister when hes home.





It is wooden with a little thin rope on the top to hang it.

I bought it from Michaels craft store for $0.99!!! and got some paint,glitter glue, and some felt letters with sticky backs, put it all together and there you go, a Alister bunny name plack!

You should try your local craft store, they have all sorts of stuff to make things like that! :biggrin:


----------



## Yield (Jul 13, 2010)

What an awesome cage setup! I wish I was as creative as you! I wanna make a NIC cage and make it all cool, but I just have a huge dog crate added to a 4 x 8 pen. x)

I can't wait to see pics of your bun inside the cageee!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow! Looks fantastic - Alister is obviously lolling in the lap of luxury at your house


----------



## Maddy (Jul 17, 2010)

I love this, It's so clean and there's plenty of room to roam around.


----------



## Boz (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks awesome!  I think it's great!


----------

